# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  باز شدن کی برد دلخواه

## DAMAVAND

چطور در فایرمانکی و در پلت فرم انروید وقتی کاربر روی edit کلیک میکنه بجای کیبرد دیفالت خود اندروید کی پد که خودم طراحی کردم رو نمایش بدم. کی پد رو روی یک  panel طراحی کردم میخوام وقتی کاربر روی edit برای ورود مقادیر کلیک میکنه بجای کی برد دیفلات اندروید کی پد من نمایش داده بشه.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

در event فرم مورد نظر به قسمت virtual keyboard show رفته و دستور hidden کیبورد پیش فرض را نوشته و panel خودتان را نمایش دهید.

----------

